# 1988 300zx Vehicle Speed



## txnissan (Sep 15, 2005)

Trying to determine vehicle speed of my z, it is not a turbo? How do I find this out. Need quick answer to plug into an equation to prove I was not going 50mph.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What are you asking here?

What you said made little to no sence.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How about some more information. What do you mean "vehicle speed"?

If your going to ask a question please make a coherent sentence with DETAILS!


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

well, you would need to know how far you went in how much time. then you need to figure out how many feet per second that is, then how many feet per second 50 MPH is, and compare.

*note. 
60 MPH is about 88 FPS


----------

